#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  綠色和平指控 捕鮪船黑名單 1/5 來自台灣

## 狼王白牙

綠色和平指出，台灣延繩釣鮪魚捕撈量有17萬噸，是世界第一，更佔了全球三分之一，鮪魚數量直線下降，台灣竟然有不少漁船、非法洗魚，無視海洋資源更枯竭。

==綠色和平海洋專案主任顏寧==

121艘非法作業的船隻
台灣的漁船其實就佔了25艘
每五艘非法作業漁船
就有一艘來自台灣
我想這個問題是相當嚴重

不過漁業署表示，根據中西太平洋漁業委員會的官方資料，台灣被列入黑名單的漁船只有一艘。另外捕鮪魚的延繩釣漁船，本來就需要在海上轉載漁獲，運班船上都有觀察員把關。



〔記者劉力仁、黃良傑、洪素卿／綜合報導〕環保團體「綠色和平」昨天召開「失控的生魚片戰爭」記者會，強調過去六十年間，太平洋黑鮪魚數量減少了九十六．四％，其中過度捕撈與非法作業是兩大原因，過度捕撈、非法、無報告、不受規範（ＩＵＵ）的漁業行為，每五艘就有一艘來自台灣，漁業署應該打擊不法漁業，減少漁業規模，確保漁民生計。

*每三片生魚片 就有一片來自台灣*

綠色和平海洋專案主任顏寧表示，台灣擁有全球最堅強的延繩釣船隊，在供應全球六成鮪魚來源的中西太平洋擁有超過一千五百艘延繩釣漁船，每年捕撈十七萬噸，佔了全球三分之一，換言之每三片生魚片中，就有一片來自台灣。

*漁工超時工作 產出「血汗生魚片 」*

顏寧表示，漁業資源減少，漁船只好加長停留在海上時間，漁民相當辛苦，也因工作環境越來越惡劣，漁工喋血事件不斷發生，過去十年已有四十名台籍船長或幹部遇害，外籍船員失蹤或遇害的情況更難以估計。

綠色和平點名全球最大鮪魚貿易商的台灣豐群水產，每年處理六十五萬噸魚貨，遍佈全球十九個據點，應該要確保鮪魚來源合乎永續標準。

漁業署官員指出，在聯合國海洋法公約及「聯合國跨界及高度洄游魚類種群協定」規範下，目前三大洋海域都設有鮪類區域性漁業管理組織，我國對鮪漁業管理均與國際規範同步，並積極執行。

針對適當減少漁撈規模部分，漁業署官員表示，我國也從一九八九年起，全面實施漁船限建，且在二○○五年至二○○八年間大幅削減鮪延繩釣船數，總計減少大型大目鮪釣漁船二一五艘，以及減少小型鮪釣漁船船數卅一艘。

*被點名貿易商 指買的魚貨是「白名單」*

豐群水產強調以負責、守法的態度買賣魚貨，絕不購買違法、不報告、未規範的黑名單（ＩＵＵ）鮪魚，交易的魚貨都是業者所說的「白名單」，這些來自中西太平洋、東太平洋的黑鮪，都受許多國際組織嚴格管控。

至於環保團體所公佈每年的魚貨噸數，或相關比率數字，因不了解其基礎，豐群水產不予置評，只表示尊重，但強調身為貿易商所獲利潤微薄且合理，絕對禁得起檢驗與考驗。

榮總上星期發表研究報告指出，吃深海大型魚類，容易造成體內重金屬累積，環保團體綠色和平也提出呼籲，為了保育海洋資源，應該少吃鮪魚，今天更公布影像指控，全世界非法不受規範的黑名單漁船，每五艘就有一艘來自台灣。

黑鮪魚捕抓後，處理過程十分血腥，綠色和平公布的畫面顯示，鮪魚要去鰭去鰓，漁工直接拿管子插入放血，而漁工也得在非常惡劣的環境下，長時間工作，生產出血汗生魚片。


原帖：

http://www.libertytimes.com.tw/2013/...oday-life1.htm

http://news.pts.org.tw/detail.php?NEENO=254492

http://www.greenpeace.org/internatio...an/blog/32317/

----------

